# Info on Pierce  "full suspension"



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi
I have this Pierce  that I would like information on. I am amazed at the amount of knowledge on TOC bikes here. Thanks Mike


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 28, 2013)

Great bicycle!


http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle420

http://www.nbhaa.com/GTCC6.html

http://www.ohtm.org/1896pierce.html


1915 Pierce


----------



## filmonger (Dec 28, 2013)

This is my Fav. restored bicycle...... http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle649


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 28, 2013)

NICE BIKE! Does the dust cover on your rear mono spring have the words PIERCE hygienic, or just Hygienic? Pierce was one of the early adopters of the patented Hygienic cushion springs. Sager infringed on Hygienic's patent and was sued. Pierce purchased SAGER and it's patents and gave them to Hygienic.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 28, 2013)

*Thanks*



fordsnake said:


> NICE BIKE! Does the dust cover on your rear mono spring have the words PIERCE hygienic, or just Hygienic? Pierce was one of the early adopters of the patented Hygienic cushion springs. Sager infringed on Hygienic's patent and was sued. Pierce purchased SAGER and it's patents and gave them to Hygienic.




Thanks I think it say's Hygenic. I will check for sure. Mike


----------



## JOEL (Dec 28, 2013)

Ha! That's a picture of ME taken several years ago in Louisiana. I sold that Pierce a long time ago. 




GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Great bicycle!
> 
> 
> http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle420
> ...


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 28, 2013)

What a beauty!
That's on my list of must haves. :^)


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 28, 2013)

Very nice bike....It kinda makes you want to go and take it for a spin, doesn't it?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 29, 2013)

...crap, just when I thought I didn't need another bike!!!!!


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 29, 2013)

*Quick*



bricycle said:


> ...crap, just when I thought I didn't need another bike!!!!!




That did not take long


----------



## filmonger (Dec 29, 2013)

This was all from previous treads on the cabe.. by Gary Mc   http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?30399-1900-pierce-shaft-drive

This was from Howies site - 1916 ....but still might be useful.

http://www.proteanpaper.com/scart_r...eyall=&srkeywords=&srcateg=000000000000000253


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 29, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thank you!


----------



## Rhcap (Jan 1, 2014)

*Pierce bottom bracket disassembly*

Anyone have a tool to unscrew the crank side lock nut on the Pierce bottom Bracket? It is impossible to remove without the right tool. I am restoring a circa 1905 very similar to the one shown and this is the last obstacle.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 1, 2014)

Rhcap said:


> Anyone have a tool to unscrew the crank side lock nut on the Pierce bottom Bracket? It is impossible to remove without the right tool. I am restoring a circa 1905 very similar to the one shown and this is the last obstacle.




I might have the tool, can you take a picture of the nut?


----------



## Rhcap (Jan 4, 2014)

*Tool for Pierce BB locknut*

Did you get me photo of the Pierce BB locknut, Chris? I sent it to your email. I am looking for a tool for it. Thanks.
Rob


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi Rob,
Yes I got the photo. Sorry for the delay. I got sidetracked with a bunch of stuff. I need a couple more days.
Chris


----------



## Rhcap (Jan 5, 2014)

*Pierce*

No problem, Chris. Just wanted to make sure you got it. Also thanks for the 1897 Crescent catalog on your site. I am also restoring a ladies model 10. Coincidentally, I am having the same problem with that one- getting the non-chainring side crank off. Both the Pierce and the Crescent have one piece axle/chainwheel side crank arm assemblies. Both are completely original bikes but were chromed instead of nickel so I have removed the chrome from everything on both except the chainwheel side cranks and BB assemblies which I haven't been able to remove.
What do you collect? Thanks for your help, Chris.
Rob


----------



## tailhole (Jan 5, 2014)

I did a tour of MOOTS bikes in Steamboat last summer and noticed the rear suspension resembled the old Pierce bikes and mentioned it to the tour guide and he said, "Yeah, that's where we got the idea from" and pointed to a bike up in the rafters and sure enough, it was an old TOC Pierce suspension bike.


----------

